

Curious: Who knew North Korea did 3D games development? - lupin_sansei
http://www.nkeconwatch.com/2008/07/01/interview-with-president-of-nosotek-jv-company-in-dprk/

======
byrneseyeview
I knew they did animation ([http://www.amazon.com/Pyongyang-Journey-North-Guy-
Delisle/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Pyongyang-Journey-North-Guy-
Delisle/dp/1896597890) is amazing), so that might be a logical next step.

